# Guinea Pig Health Survey



## RRD (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! I hope this post is ok...

As part of my final year research project for my degree, I am doing a survey of UK guinea pig owners on knowledge and attitudes about health and welfare.

It's a short survey of 13 questions, mostly multiple choice and only takes 5 minutes (if that) to complete. All responses are anonymous.

If anyone has 5 minutes to spare to complete it for me I would really appreciate it! The link is below; (it needs to be copied and pasted into the search bar and then the space between UK and / removed sorry!)

harper-adams.onlinesurveys.ac.uk /knowledge-and-attitudes-of-uk-pet-guinea-pig-owners-to-gui


----------



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi if you post this on theguineapigforum.co.uk you will get a lot of responses


----------

